# Heater/AC Fan



## calitriv (Sep 14, 2007)

A few years ago I had a 1995 Maxima and the AC/Heater fan stopped working on 1,2 and 3. it only worked on High "4". A friend fixed it by replacing a circuit board that was on the passenger side floor under the dash. I now have a '97 Maxima with the same problem but I can't find the Circuit board. Anyone have any ideas?


----------

